# New Film : Inception ! (from director of "The Dark Knight") *Cool Trailer Inside* :3



## caparison_x (Jul 5, 2010)

So my friend who loves sci-fi showed me this knowing I'd automatically be like "WHOA!" 



What do you think ?! 

Dark Knight Director meets the matrix !?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_2ACsuuP1Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66TuSJo4dZM


----------



## Pauly (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this, I knew Nolan was doing a self-indulgent movie before the next Batman one but the trailer really got me interested. Trailer 3 is the best!


----------



## orb451 (Jul 6, 2010)

I've started seeing more of their marketing blitz with this in recent days (understandably). I think it looks pretty cool. I read a review today and the premise is basically that in the movie's universe, a new form of "corporate espionage" has sprung up. People called "extractors" go into other people's dreams to steal their ideas.

Leo's an ace at it and has a whole team of people he works with doing the extractions. He's setup for one last hurrah to reunite with his family by doing the opposite though. Instead of going into their target's dream to steal, he goes in to plant an idea...

Anyway, the review said it's one of those movies not unlike Memento that should get better and clearer with multiple viewings


----------



## synrgy (Jul 6, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Anyway, the review said it's one of those movies not unlike Memento that should get better and clearer with multiple viewings



Heh... I thought Memento was only good for one viewing. After the first viewing, I knew what to expect and the whole device of the plot was ruined. 

Anyway, this looks promising. Great cast and a proven, solid director. I don't know if I'll get around to catching it in the theater, as I have a pretty low budget right now and want to make sure that if I'm going to see Predators even so much as one time, that the one time is in the theater.. 

Looking forward to seeing what some of you guys think after seeing it.

Also, might as well get it out there now: USE SPOILER TAGS!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah this looks really good, def wanna see it.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 6, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Heh... I thought Memento was only good for one viewing. After the first viewing, I knew what to expect and the whole device of the plot was ruined.
> 
> Anyway, this looks promising. Great cast and a proven, solid director. I don't know if I'll get around to catching it in the theater, as I have a pretty low budget right now and want to make sure that if I'm going to see Predators even so much as one time, that the one time is in the theater..
> 
> ...



See I liked Memento after subsequent viewings, yeah you know what's going to happen but it was still a good enough story for me to enjoy it and look for little things I might have missed or overlooked the first time around.

And I was debating on using the spoiler tags, but since I got those plot elements straight from the review, I didn't think they gave anything major away.  

I save my movie nights for when they're showing the good stuff @ the 21+ cinema. I just can't justify going to the movies with kids and discourteous parents anymore...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 6, 2010)

Christopher Nolan and Leo yay
I hope this one's gonna be a good one 
I like Nolan's style and Leo is one of the few actors who I like in almost every role they play.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 7, 2010)

orb451 said:


> And I was debating on using the spoiler tags, but since I got those plot elements straight from the review, I didn't think they gave anything major away.



Just for the record, I didn't intend the spoiler thing to be directed at you, but at future posters in the thread who see Inception while it's in theaters. I expect there will be a plot twist or two, and I don't want it ruined before I see it.

Memento has been out for almost a decade (I think) and is more or less pop culture now, so spoilers don't really apply there. Not in my book, at least. 

Per your other point -- I do get what you're saying, and as an example from my own stable of perennial favorites, I feel the same way about Pulp Fiction on multiple viewings. For some reason, Memento just didn't work that way for me, but that's the beauty of art; the experience is defined by the individual.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2010)

Had my eye on this film since early last year, it looks to me like it's better than The Dark Knight, so here's to hoping.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2010)

The 3 reviews already up on Metacritic.com are very positive.

Inception reviews at Metacritic.com


----------



## Moro (Jul 7, 2010)

Nolan keeps getting better and better. Hans Zimmer's music helps, too. He's my favorite director right now, along with my all time favorite, David Fincher. I'm looking forward to this movie, when I get a break from exams I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2010)

Rotten Tomatoes currently has 100% rating after 9 reviews with a normalized rating of 9.2.

That is EXTREMELY high. I'm definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2010)

It won't stay at this score, but I have never seen this before


----------



## Pauly (Jul 8, 2010)

I've read some glowing reviews already. Empire's for one.

I also need to book my IMAX tickets, but I want someone to go with and people are being slow.


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 13, 2010)

Pauly said:


> I've read some glowing reviews already. Empire's for one.
> 
> I also need to book my IMAX tickets, but I want someone to go with and people are being slow.



Im going to watch it at the iMax too !


----------



## Pauly (Jul 14, 2010)

Since I refuse to sit anywhere but the middle (row K-ish and backwards) at the IMAX, I fear my chance for tickets has gone since my friend hasn't booked like he said he would. Rageeeee!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 14, 2010)

I've read some negative reviews to get some perspective and there have been comments that it's too impersonal, which I thought The Dark Knight was.

I'm definitely going to go see it, it's too interesting a premise to pass up even if I don't think it's going to be as good as it looks, we all know how good the hype machine is these days.


----------



## Nazca (Jul 16, 2010)

Saw it earlier today at the IMAX.

Mind = Blown.
Absolutely stunning film. Christopher Nolan has surpassed himself.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 16, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've read some negative reviews to get some perspective and there have been comments that it's too impersonal, which I thought The Dark Knight was.


 
Completely disagree, just saw it today. Brilliant film. Really felt for Dicaprio's character especially towards the end, and its a complex story but well explained. I actually got to the cinema a bit late, but enough was explained in that I soon got the grasp of it. Even so, a mind blowing story, and he's turning fast into one of my favourite directors.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Completely disagree, just saw it today. Brilliant film. Really felt for Dicaprio's character especially towards the end, and its a complex story but well explained. I actually got to the cinema a bit late, but enough was explained in that I soon got the grasp of it. Even so, a mind blowing story, and he's turning fast into one of my favourite directors.



Yeah. After having seen it today I was actually really impressed at how emotive it was, the part where Dom was forced to choose really got to me.

Best film I've seen so far this year, utterly eclipses The Dark Knight in every way.

It was almost perfect.

DiCaprio has been one of my favourite actors for a while now, it was after Blood Diamond that I really started to take notice of him, but it was when I bought The Aviator that I realised just how talented the guy is.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 16, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah. After having seen it today I was actually really impressed at how emotive it was, the part where Dom was forced to choose really got to me.
> 
> Best film I've seen so far this year, utterly eclipses The Dark Knight in every way.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah man, when he tries to look away from his kids and sees


Spoiler



his wife commit suicide


 that really made me feel for him.

I agree, I mean I have a personal love for The Dark Knight purely because its batman and the joker, but treating this as a standalone film, its one of the best films I have ever seen. Brilliant complex storyline, but well explained and pretty believable to an extent, and the acting and everything else was equally as incredible.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2010)

The music really carried the film in places too I thought.

In some parts of the film, music wasn't needed and I thought it was great of Nolan to pick up on that.

In other parts, take the end for example, the music made the film and drove the point home in how emotive it was. 

It left me walking out of the cinema wondering if I had just witnessed a masterpiece. There were so few flaws, one does think "how can Nolan top this?".

Roll on Batman 3.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 16, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The music really carried the film in places too I thought.
> 
> In some parts of the film, music wasn't needed and I thought it was great of Nolan to pick up on that.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah man, at times the soundtrack just sounded like sinister noise, like the tripods from War of the Worlds. Pretty harrowing horn sections that kinda made the dream scenes al that more scary. Very well done, not your normal approach to a score.

And no Joker in any sequels apparently, so will be interesting to see who they go with. I'd like to see penguin take on a the social power and have someone more twister as the main antagonist. Seeing how Reptile was done in the Mortal Kombat short film opens up ideas of how Killer Croc could be done or someone else.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 16, 2010)

Going to see this movie tomorrow  

On the other hand you guys needa check out this critic!

Can Someone Please Explain Inception to Me? | The New York Observer

I cant believe the stuff this guy says about nolan or the actors. Saying the Nolan isnt able to make anything worthwhile. Has he been living under a rock?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> Going to see this movie tomorrow
> 
> On the other hand you guys needa check out this critic!
> 
> ...



I read this review earlier this week. Having now seen the film I am convinced that the guy simply is an idiot and shouldn't be reviewing films for a living.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 16, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I read this review earlier this week. Having now seen the film I am convinced that the guy simply is an idiot and shouldn't be reviewing films for a living.



Haha he shouldnt be living.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 16, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> Going to see this movie tomorrow
> 
> On the other hand you guys needa check out this critic!
> 
> ...


 
Theres a good reason that I ignore all critics nowadays, and the simple fact is if they're negative the general reason is because that they just want to get noticed. If a film gathers reviews leaning to one way or the other, those few that go the other way are the ones that tend to get noticed.


----------



## MFB (Jul 17, 2010)

Easily giving this a 10/10 and probably going to be my Movie of The Year. Nolan hit this one out of the park, and is probably my favorite thing Leo has EVER done (next to Gangs of New York of course - and even in that he took second since DDL stole the show).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2010)

MFB said:


> Easily giving this a 10/10 and probably going to be my Movie of The Year. Nolan hit this one out of the park, and is probably my favorite thing Leo has EVER done (next to Gangs of New York of course - and even in that he took second since DDL stole the show).


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I read this review earlier this week. Having now seen the film I am convinced that the guy simply is an idiot and shouldn't be reviewing films for a living.



+1


----------



## orb451 (Jul 17, 2010)

Saw it last night, two enthusiastic 

Couldn't have been better!!!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 17, 2010)

I also saw it last night... loved it. Very good film


----------



## MFB (Jul 17, 2010)

Quick question for those who have seen it :



Spoiler



I'm a bit confused as to the beginning/near end since they're very similar. In the beginning he obviously when he was trying to get into Saito's secrets, we have no clue what he's trying to get. In the end we see him go back to that very same place and save Saito from being lost and such - was he possibly trying to find the agreement they made to honor in his vault? And if so, does that would mean that that part would've been later in the movie - so how would Saito have been able to have the agreement if since it was he who offered Cobb the inception to begin with?

I didn't even think of this when the movie ended


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jul 17, 2010)

inception blew my mind all over the people behind me. great movie, dont hesitate to go see it!


----------



## MFB (Jul 18, 2010)

Probably gonna end up seeing it again. This movie is like my Avatar, I can see it probably a dozen more times and enjoy it.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 18, 2010)

Well that was a good mindf*ck. I enjoyed the movie and Hans did a masterful job on the score.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 18, 2010)

The movie was great! A mindtrick like Shutters Island, I'd say. I would definitley recommend it for all you out there! And I must agree ^^^ about Mr. Hans Zimmer!

Ellen Page also surprised me


----------



## orb451 (Jul 18, 2010)

MFB said:


> Quick question for those who have seen it :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah this movie is definitely going to get better with repeat viewings. And for the first time I was able to see Ellen Page and not be completely annoyed by her smug, shit eating attitude. 

MFB, here's my take on your question:



Spoiler



I think what happened in the beginning was like a blend of the end and an initial dream where Saito was testing Cobb to see if he could actually do what he claimed he could do. That is, I seem to remember at one point in the beginning where Cobb is sitting there at the table eating with Saito and yes Saito's an old man, and then I seem to remember it changing after a moment, and Saito being a young man. When Saito is a young man, that's the "test dream" where Saito is under and Cobb is trying to get something from him. 

Then they go a level deeper at one point in that test dream, and that's where they're in the apartment and all the riots are going on outside with his subconscious going crazy trying to find the extractors. It's at this point, the dream within a dream, that Saito again wakes up, starts to realize the ruse and ends up face down on his carpet. And it's at *that* point, that he realizes he's again being fooled and that it's a dream within a dream. And after that they shoot the architect and wake up Cobb.

So in other words, the beginnings are similar, intentionally, but that's how I remember them and the stuff above is how I remember them being different (i.e. Cobb eating with Saito, jumping across the table to shoot, etc etc) Actually I just realized I have that backwards. It's the apartment dream that is one level down, and it is the crazy Asian house, beach with the waves, etc that is a level further down from that.... sorry


----------



## MFB (Jul 18, 2010)

Orb 



Spoiler



If that's truly what they intended, then it's gonna bug the shit out of me for ages just cause people will probably call the writers out for the same reasons I just mentioned; the beginning would have to come later in the film because Cobb really WAS stealing the contract for him to be allowed into the US AFTER they completed the Inception job.



I'm seeing it again on Tuesday since this is a fucking awesome movie


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jul 18, 2010)

Saw this last night. My mind = blown. I pretty much agree with what's been said here so far, I really liked the musical score and the acting is top notch, Leo is the man.

To me, the best part about movies like this is the different interpretations people can have. After discussing it with the 2 friends I saw it with, it can change what you think about what you just saw, and makes you question things and draw new conclusions.

Best movie I've seen in a while, highly recommend it, and will probably see it again.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 22, 2010)

Saw it yesterday afternoon. Made sure to pay attention to every little bit as people had said to and I've gotta say, I feel like I've got a good grasp on most of it and it's absolutely freakin' brilliant.

Will definitely watch again some time.
Best movie I've seen in far too long.
As for tomorrow... Angelina Jolie, here I come!


----------



## Soulwomb (Jul 22, 2010)

Saw this movie Monday and it was awesome loved every minute of it, but what I think makes this movie even more amazing is there are so many ways how you can interpreted it. There isn't no set in stone meaning of this movie so its really just open to how you think everything makes sense and what really is going on. After watching this movie I believe Nolan is the Kojima of films on how he tells a story if any of you guys played Metal Gear Solid 4. 

Also I found the soundtrack so awesome I ended up going out and buying it. This soundtrack specially makes video games even more intense its that damn good.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 22, 2010)

saw this the other day. blew my mind. will have to pick up on blu/ray and view a million times over and over!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 22, 2010)

Alright so its been a few days.. 
my "out of 5" review of Inception would have started at 5 the moment I left the theater.. now its about a 3. Its a very competently done movie, much more than the Dark Knight was, in that it is remarkably well plotted, tight, cohesive, with no major failings in logic or plot holes. That Nolan managed to keep it together, with all the levels of the dream it is working on, is awesome. It was also very well acted, extraordinarily so I'd say for a summer blockbuster. 

But... it has almost no soul. The reviews saying it is concerned more with the head than the heart are right, but I found this movie to be especially lifeless. The plotline between Leo and his wife could have been _heartrending_ but it appears that Nolan made the conscious decision to downplay the human part of that story. The relationships between the main characters aren't fleshed out very well, so I wasn't too concerned with anyone dying. 
The action scenes.. aside from the fight in the hallway with shifting gravity, which was INCREDIBLE, there wasn't anything I found too exciting. The effects scenes were very cool - it is cool seeing Escher come to life like that. The city folding on top of itself was very neat as well, the scene where the dream was collapsing was interesting too. 
But then for a movie that is purportedly for thinking about it.. I dunno. I haven't given it a second thought since an hour after I left the theater. The ending is a gimmick that cheapened the whole thing and was easy to call literally the moment that particular device is introduced, which I am pretty sure was 30 minutes into the movie. The mystery you are supposed to debate, I guess, just isn't compelling to me. 

So, like the Dark Knight, its a movie that somehow plays incredibly well the first time you see it but is oddly lacking real substance and value. IMO. I still think Nolan's best movie is the Prestige.


----------



## rikwebb (Jul 23, 2010)

Saw this last night, thought it was brilliant. I agree with the comments on the soundtrack it was great and very well used in the film.


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 23, 2010)

For everyone who liked the sound track

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Cant say how long this will be up for so enjoy the wonderful score by Hans Zimmer

Mark :3


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I seem to remember


Spoiler



A few lines from their meeting such as "Lets go back and be young men together again" in the ending, giving off the impression that it was the main character in the instance that he had decided to stay their with his wife, or that it was him getting his soul back from his wife (Being old since they had spent a lifetime together in a dream). Just what I kind of got from it. It wasn't exactly the clearest. And I totally called the dramatic ending way before it happened. Haha.



I saw it the day before yesterday, I think.. And it was great. The only thing that sucked was that the projector shut off a good 6-7 times. "She wants me to follow herrrrrrrrrrr"*voice deepens and screen blacks out*. Seemed to do it at suspenseful moments as well. D:


----------



## sakeido (Jul 23, 2010)

If I remember right the scene at the beginning and the end weren't exactly the same.. so he could have tried to talk him out of it a number of times. Maybe.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Alright so its been a few days..
> my "out of 5" review of Inception would have started at 5 the moment I left the theater.. now its about a 3. Its a very competently done movie, much more than the Dark Knight was, in that it is remarkably well plotted, tight, cohesive, with no major failings in logic or plot holes. That Nolan managed to keep it together, with all the levels of the dream it is working on, is awesome. It was also very well acted, extraordinarily so I'd say for a summer blockbuster.
> 
> But... it has almost no soul. The reviews saying it is concerned more with the head than the heart are right, but I found this movie to be especially lifeless. The plotline between Leo and his wife could have been _heartrending_ but it appears that Nolan made the conscious decision to downplay the human part of that story. The relationships between the main characters aren't fleshed out very well, so I wasn't too concerned with anyone dying.
> ...



This is a very good review and a very good post


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 23, 2010)

i just wanted to add that i just saw Shutter Island, and i now see what people mean about Leo´s specific and careful choice of scripts. that movie blew my mind right off as well!

i love mindblowing movies!


----------



## The Somberlain (Jul 25, 2010)

It was basically The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch lite. It fails in that the levels of reality are distinct and that one easily knows what state of dreaming the characters are in. Philip K. Dick mastered this concept in his 60's novel in that the drug trips/alternate realities are all what the characters would be doing in "real" life, thus creating a paranoid sense of not knowing what is the true reality in the book.

That being said it was a very fun "Freudian A-Team" and a great summer action movie with superb acting, fun references, and general badassery.

I'd give it a B+, but it was too ambitious trying to be mind-blowing and highbrow as a modern summer blockbuster.


----------



## liamh (Jul 25, 2010)

I just saw it and it was suprisingly brilliant.
An amzing cast aswell:
DiCaprio= Win
Ken Wantanabi= Double Win
Ellen Page=


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 25, 2010)

Saw it tonight. Liked it! Not sure I'd go see it over and over, I don't think it warrants it. I 'got' it. Doesn't mean to say it didn't get a bit brain twisty in places. But yeah, I enjoyed it. 



Spoiler



The gravity shifting fights were awesome!


----------



## rectifryer (Jul 25, 2010)

sakeido said:


> But... it has almost no soul. ... .


I blame Leo. He isnt a bad actor, and he has good taste, but he isnt the greatest at conveying intense emotions IMO.

I thought The Dark Knight was the best movie ever created, so ofcourse Iloved this movie.


----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2010)

just when I thought those things weren't funny anymore


----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2010)

I think the expression on Leo's face in the first one is what sold me on it


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 26, 2010)

MFB said:


>


----------



## playstopause (Jul 29, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It left me walking out of the cinema wondering if I had just witnessed a masterpiece. There were so few flaws, one does think "how can Nolan top this?".



With everything i've read before I went to see the movie, I thought I was about to see a masterpiece.

Is "Inception" a great film? Yes, no doubt. It will be in the top 5 films of the year for sure. It's worlds ahead compared to any film out there right now.

The film breathes Nolan (its mastered in every way), wich use the same key crew from "Batman Begins". Nolan now has a signature.

But here's some thoughts why, it's not a "masterpiece". Many more interesting comments here :

Movie Review - 'Inception' - Decoding the Mind in Christopher Nolan?s Thriller - NYTimes.com



> "Even more fundamentally, film can never depict dream well because film is a Complete visual experience while dreams are fragmentary, unformed, and not always visual (try to remember if you dream in color or not). I applaud Mr. Nolan for pushing the boundary of these themes in films such as Memento and Inception. But I sense a fear, a holding back from diving - taking a leap of faith - into the true mysteries of memory and the unconscious. I hope he will stop holding back in his future films - then we may see a classic to rival Bladerunner."





> "And movies, more often than not these days, are made out of other movies. &#8220;Inception,&#8221; Christopher Nolan&#8217;s visually arresting, noir-tinged caper, is as packed with allusions and citations as a film studies term paper. Admirers of Ridley Scott&#8217;s &#8220;Blade Runner&#8221; and Stanley Kubrick&#8217;s &#8220;2001&#8221; will find themselves in good company, though &#8220;Inception&#8221; does not come close to matching the impact of those durable cult objects. It trades in crafty puzzles rather than profound mysteries, and gestures in the direction of mighty philosophical questions that Mr. Nolan is finally too tactful, too timid or perhaps just too busy to engage. So &#8220;Inception&#8221; is not necessarily the kind of experience you would take to your next shrink appointment. It is more like a diverting reverie than a primal nightmare, something to be mused over rather than analyzed, something you may forget as soon as it&#8217;s over. Which is to say that the time &#8212; nearly two and a half hours &#8212; passes quickly and for the most part pleasantly, and that you see some things that are pretty amazing, and amazingly pretty: cities that fold in on themselves like pulsing, three-dimensional maps; chases and fights that defy the laws that usually govern space, time and motion; Marion Cotillard&#8217;s face. "


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 29, 2010)

Just came back from the cinema.
I have no idea what I saw, I have no idea what it meant and I'm totally overwhelmed by this movie... But I loved it 
I feel like coming back from a really really really intense trip lol


----------



## Xaios (Jul 30, 2010)

I *finally* got to see it last night. Awesome movie, every bit as good as I hoped it would be.

There was one moment that absolutely made my blood freeze:


Spoiler



When Ariadne ventures into Dom's "dream vault of memories" and goes down the elevator, and then sees Mal and Dom together, with Mal looking at Dom. Then suddenly Mal turns her face and looks straight at Ariadne/the camera. The massive sound "brrrmmmmmm" effect really helped the moment, but the look on Marion Cotillard's face when she looks at you, the look in her eyes, could kill a god. It was just pure, unadulterated evil, death, hate, all balled into one. It was unreal, I have never seen anything in a movie made my heart skip a beat like that. It was terrifying.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2010)

A friend on facebook had this theory:



Spoiler



Cobb was the victim of the actual Inception. It's a likely or unlikely explanation depending which way you look at it, but I certainly wouldn't put it past Nolan. 
I personally think the story is more or less at it seems: Cobb thinks he completes the Inception, gets 'home', spins his totem and sees his kids (which haven't aged at all) and the totem keeps spinning: it's a dream. I don't think it's any more complicated than that.


----------



## liamh (Jul 31, 2010)

Spoiler



But if thats the case, why did the totem not topple before Cobb started the mission in the first place.
Was it because he found out it was actually his wife's?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2010)

Spoiler



His wedding ring might have been his totem, but we're lead to believe that it's the spinning top.



Here's the article, decide for yourself:

INCEPTION: Wait.. What happened?

DO NOT READ THIS ARTICLE IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE FILM.


----------



## Fzau (Jul 31, 2010)

I saw the movie. It's awesome. Yeah.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jul 31, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



I'll take that as what happened, since i need Dicaprio to have a happy ending. im still in shock over The Departed


----------



## sentagoda (Aug 1, 2010)

It was a good movie. BUt calling it a masterpiece is bit of an overstatement. But its good finally movies that takes your mind on a journey and makes you think instead of all those shitty remakes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 1, 2010)

I didn't say it was a masterpiece, I said I left the cinema wondering if I had just witnessed a masterpiece.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2010)

> "Even more fundamentally, film can never depict dream well because film is a Complete visual experience while dreams are fragmentary, unformed, and not always visual (try to remember if you dream in color or not). I applaud Mr. Nolan for pushing the boundary of these themes in films such as Memento and Inception. But I sense a fear, a holding back from diving - taking a leap of faith - into the true mysteries of memory and the unconscious. I hope he will stop holding back in his future films - then we may see a classic to rival Bladerunner."


 
This is referencedin the film, as he explains we don't always remember everything that happens in our dreams.

I think it is a masterpiece myself, most thought provoking and well written film I've seen in a good while. And the fact this thread exists means that it was hard hitting enough to prompt a discussion on it. But I certainly see why some people might not like it so much.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 1, 2010)

i don't know if i like the "masterpiece" reference. what is the definition of a masterpiece? why are all masterpieces that people refer to all old movies? i think it's got to do with the fact that those movies did something that was revolutionary and new and really something else back then. is that what a masterpiece is? if so, then how the hell do you do that today, when there are movies out there that are so insanely convoluted and strangely cut and everything?

anyway, i think inception was a good movie. it didn't let me down at any point. it kept me alert, kept surprising and baffling me, kept amazing me, and left me talking about it when i left the cinema. it engaged and tickled my mind in amazing places. it looks great, plays out in intriguing ways, and gives you a sense of "wow!". what more are people wanting from this?


----------



## Fzau (Aug 1, 2010)

Did anyone else think there was a link between Cobb's 'sin' and regret and Silent Hill 2?


----------



## synrgy (Aug 2, 2010)

First post back from California! 

HOLY SHIT, best movie I've seen in AGES. 

Here's a few of my thoughts and/or theories:



Spoiler



Item #1: It doesn't matter if the top spins or falls at the end. Cobb has chosen to accept that 'reality' whether it is real or not, and that's all that matters.

Item #2: The top was fucking moot point anyway, because it was Mal's totem; not Cobb's. I think it was just there to distract us.

Those two points aside, I believe the final scene is 'real'. A) Cobb isn't wearing his wedding ring (only seems to wear it when they're in dreams) and B) while much more subtle, I noticed that there are 2 sets of kids credited as playing Cobb's kids. The kids in the end scene are older, and while wearing similar outfits as in dream scenes, their shoes have changed.



I'm looking forward to seeing this a second time. I think I wrapped my brain around it the first time, but I think I'll understand it more clearly if I see it again. Still, I didn't find it hard to follow. All you have to do is pay attention to the rules the dialog lays out for us.


----------



## MFB (Aug 2, 2010)

Spoiler



The totem is one thing I've been thinking more and more about. His totem can't technically be the top since Mal knows how much it weighs as well and no one is supposed to know stuff like that about your totem, so that would render it useless.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 2, 2010)

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The totem is one thing I've been thinking more and more about. His totem can't technically be the top since Mal knows how much it weighs as well and no one is supposed to know stuff like that about your totem, so that would render it useless.





Spoiler



Yes and no.

On one hand, it doesn't work as a totem for Cobb because it belonged to Mal.

On the other hand, Mal's DEAD, so anything she knew about the totem is completely moot.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Aug 3, 2010)

I love this movie! ...Seen it two times now. And it's really grreaat 


Chris Nolan is easily my favorite filmmaker. I loved The Dark Knight, The Prestige, etc...


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 9, 2010)

I was travelling by myself yesterday and had finished my business in the town I was, but my flight back would only be at night. I was bored to death, and this movie saved my afternoon (actually, my whole weekend).

OMFG. Incredible. I'm still speechless... amazing soundtrack, too.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw this a second time on Saturday night. It was just as good as the first time. It cleared up a couple of lingering questions, and yet created a couple new ones. 

I can't say enough good things. I think this is officially in my all-time top 5, but I haven't decided what previous top-5 movie is gonna have to be bumped out to make room for it.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 9, 2010)

Enjoy.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 9, 2010)

^ fucking epic


----------



## synrgy (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## MFB (Aug 13, 2010)

FUCK YOU KID CRITIC.

This little prick said "It's not made for kids my age" yet goes on to review the film anyway and give it a fucking C? Yet "Ramona and the Beezus" gets a fucking B you piece of shit?

This Miniature Movie Critic Is The Worst | Tosh.0 Blog


----------



## ScottyB724 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow I reallllly hate that kid after watching that shit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2010)

Because people care what 11 year old's think


----------



## eclipsex1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh god. An 11-year old version of a dumbass talk show host. Where is the world going?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 14, 2010)

MFB said:


> FUCK YOU KID CRITIC.
> 
> This little prick said "It's not made for kids my age" yet goes on to review the film anyway and give it a fucking C? Yet "Ramona and the Beezus" gets a fucking B you piece of shit?
> 
> This Miniature Movie Critic Is The Worst | Tosh.0 Blog



as a homeschooled child (who has wise parents who refused to shelter me) i have to say i believe this child is the result of the public education system failing all of the born-in-the-mid-90s era school children. seriously, i was 10 years old and figured out The Matrix on the first viewing and had little trouble figuring out complex plots. granted this kid is still in the cognitive development stage where he is now only able to grasp abstract ideas, but still the fact that Ellen Page's character existed should have given this child enough opportunity to "get it". "they explained the plot with dialog, my biggest movie pet peeve!" really? when dealing with a visual/auditory form of storytelling and a plot that involves a physically unfamiliar universe with its own unique set of rules; how would you, in your 11 year-old wisdom, go about explaining said rules without the film running over 4 hours? you may not be psychologically developed enough to think abstractly, but you should be able to think logically in this manner (like i could, and my publicly educated peers could at 10 years old). dumbass


----------



## eclipsex1 (Aug 15, 2010)

+1 to Ibanezsam4.

Personally, I am public schooled (going to be a junior next year), however I have hated it for as long as I can remember. The stupidity of the kids (even when I was a freshman, of the seniors) is nearly unbearable. This kid might just take the cake from the dumb blond girl who hates her life every other minute because of her boyfriend.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2010)

Two things I hate most : kids who think they know everything, and film critics.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good, certainly better than most of the dross Hollywood creates year-in, year-out. 

My main crit was that Nolan just can't direct action to me, he makes a close-up, jumbled mess of it (see Batman films also). I felt he could have delved a little deeper into the philosophy of it all too, but chose not to? The harsher critic in me found the sci-fi element rather soft, but that was necessary in a way so that the dreamscapes could work as they did.

Still, good film. Not life-changing and amazing but well worth paying for.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 16, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Nolan just can't direct action to me, he makes a close-up, jumbled mess of it (see Batman films also).



Agreed. The action scenes in The Dark Knight just don't work at all. On the bonus DVD they used the excuse that the action scenes were edited the way they were because they used the IMAX camera, but Nolan either doesn't know or doesn't care enough to hide the fact that he's just no good at directing action. The editing comes into it too, I know, but Nolan is the one in charge.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 16, 2010)

The zero-g fight was pretty cool though!


----------



## liamh (Aug 16, 2010)

That kid is living (unfortunately) proof that PhatGayKid gets too much air-time.
IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND ANY OF IT AS YOU SAID YOU DIDNT, WHY THE FUCK WITHIN A FUCK WITHIN A FUCK ARE YOU REVIEWING IT? YOU LITTLE TWAT


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 16, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Because people care what 11 year old's think



Right? That kid is a prime example of - if we ever lived in a world where 11 year olds are paid attention to in adult matters - exactly the type of kid NOT to care about what he thinks. About ANYTHING. Ever. Even when he grows up.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 20, 2010)

Actually the more I think about this film, the more plot-holes and things that bug me appear (dreams being too internally consistent and simulation-like e.t.c.). One of those films that you enjoy when you watch but then afterwards when you pick it apart becomes less satisfying. Still, better than A-Team or similar rubbish churned out by the studios.


----------



## MFB (Aug 20, 2010)

Saw it again last night, and suffered slightly from the same thing as Pauly, but it was still awesome



Spoiler



I also really paid attention to Cobb's wedding ring to see if it really could be his totem, and I see no reason why it couldn't work


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 20, 2010)

Cobb's totem is the spinning top, no? 

He uses it after dreams with Ellen Page to prove he's awake...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Cobb's totem is the spinning top, no?
> 
> He uses it after dreams with Ellen Page to prove he's awake...


 
Thats what I assumed. I think people are reading into it too much.


----------



## Bungle (Sep 6, 2010)

Useful infographic. It's a *spoiler*, so I've posted the url, not the actual image.

http://www.iwatchstuff.com/assets_c/2010/07/inception-infographic-thumb-450x675.jpg


Also:







Spoiler



No, but seriously, apart from the actor being incredibly badass, Saito is by far the most badass character in the film. Think about it. Fuck. I'm gonna walk you through it. It's just too fucking badass.

From the very beginning he's pulling one over on Cobb, running a test. Cobb's trying to trick him, but the whole fucking thing is a setup, so basically Cobb's just like sucking his dick in the beginning, while thinking he's being cool. He's not being cool. Saito was on top of that shit from the beginning. Oh, and how do you think he knew the kind of carpet fabric in the apartment that he used for affairs? Yeah. He's been on that carpet before. Naked.

So then he captures the stupid first architect blah blah, helicopter blah blah. The next real badassery comes when he shows up out of fucking nowhere in Mumbasa in the middle of a huge fucking crowded and whisks Cobb away. How did he find him? How did he know any of that shit? How was he better at finding Cobb than the guys who were fucking chasing Cobb?

And then yeah, he buys the airline. But you know what's better?

He spends half the fucking movie with a bullet in his chest, staving off death. Seriously. I don't want to do the calculations cuz I'm lazy but he was in pain for a long fucking time. Not just fake pain. Real fucking pain. He was dying for the entire time they were in the whole dream.

With his dying breaths, he raids an impenetrable fortress. Think about that. Cobb was like, "hey I'm gonna sit here with this chick cowering like a little bitch, and then when my wife shows up I'm gonna fuck up and not shoot her. Oh, and I'm fine physically, it's just that I'm a pussy," whereas Saito was like, "yeah, I've had a bullet in my chest for the better part of a fucking week or some shit but fuck if that's gonna stop me from climbing down a mountain, getting caught in an avalanche but being perfectly fucking fine, and then SNEAKING INTO A FUCKING FORTRESS with some sniveling sheltered corporate asshole who is my mortal enemy."

But that's not all he does before he dies. Oh no. He holds off an army by barely moving. That's right, a whole fucking army versus one guy who's so almost dead he can barely breathe, and the army loses. Reason? Ken Watanabe.

But, though badass, he is not immortal. When he finally does die, he's sent to limbo, where he lives out a full lifetime. That's like, 50 or so years of just sitting there in his own private fucking castle. What did he do during that time? Who fucking knows? He knows. But we don't. Probably just sitting around being a fucking badass, while Cobb's there with his dead wife getting all bleary-eyed like some bitch, being like "I can't imagine your perfections wahhh."

Saito died. He has experienced death, and then he experienced a full life.

One day, while he is old man full of regret and waiting to die alone, this dude shows up the shore of his castle. Yeah, that's right, the castle that he owns and has ruled over for decades. So anyways, he's like, who the fuck is this guy. But then he remembers. He remembers back through an entire lifetime to some distant past that is about as easy to remember even after just experiencing it as remembering a dream upon waking up. He remembers this, vaguely remembers some kind of arrangement. His sheer sense of honor won't let him forget--which would have made him lose his grasp on reality.

Has enough faith in this inner sense of duty to kill Cobb and then kill himself. Yes; after being shot and going through the process of dying for approximately half a week, and then dying and then living for 50 years, he then kills himself and "dies," again.

Then, when he wakes up, after having lived an entire life. The audience sees him and is like holy fuck is he really still all there? has his mind not turned to scrambled eggs yet? O Audience, how utterly naïf! To think that the badassery of Watanabe could be destroyed simply by living a full lifetime only to be jolted out of it to find that you're actually a company executive sitting on a plane? Nay, he remembers, all right. He even still has the fucking phone number memorized.

Oh, and so then, since his competitor is destroyed, he basically saves the fucking world after the film is over.

Seriously.

Biggest badass in the film.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 6, 2010)

^^^^ THIS, literally I was close to crying with laughter.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 6, 2010)

Epic.


----------



## Bungle (Sep 6, 2010)

Should mention I stole the Watanabe speech from here:

Inception : pics


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 7, 2010)

Nearly saw this a second time, glad I didn't because I want to wait until DVD, don't want to ruin it by seeing it again so soon like I did with Avatar, noticing every single imperfection the second time round.


----------



## sentagoda (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought this movie was pretty good. Well, at least for what comes around these days with all that remake shit. It was pretty original, with some clear references but still. I still think it was a bit long and the near the end it got a bit like okeeey. Dream in a dream in dream. ZZzzzZZz . Still a good movie 7 / 10


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 10, 2010)

Finally just saw this. Loved it


----------



## anarki (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 15, 2011)

^ 

Watched this the second time round on DVD, loved it even more!

There are various overlapping philosophical themes that I got to muse on this time because I wasn't spending the whole time trying to keep up. I also noticed things about the story that both weakened and reinforced what I thought happened in the film the first time round.

Fucking top movie, goes straight in my top 5. I said it before and I'll say it again: this is the movie that deserves the hype that The Dark Knight got.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah watching it the second time around it made a lot more sense. I thought the beginning was poorly constructed though, it sorta just starts in the middle of it without explaining much.


----------



## liamh (Jan 16, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah watching it the second time around it made a lot more sense. I thought the beginning was poorly constructed though, it sorta just starts in the middle of it without explaining much.


----------



## lobee (Jan 16, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah watching it the second time around it made a lot more sense. I thought the beginning was poorly constructed though, it sorta just starts in the middle of it without explaining much.



I think that was very deliberate.



Spoiler



It's mentioned in the movie that one way to tell you're dreaming is that you just sort of start in the middle of something without knowing how you got there. The interpretation that I got out of the movie is that everything up to when Leo's character wakes up in the plane is all his dream. Watch the movie again in this context and a lot of things start to make sense. It really is a beautifully written story; I think I might watch it again tonight.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 16, 2011)

Just watched it for the first time last night. Certainly not as complex as people were putting on, but still a very good movie. And the end...


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 17, 2011)

I was arguing with my friend about the scene in which Leonardo comes across his wife killing his kids. Then my brother walked in and informed me that I was blending Shutter Island with Inception. I felt dumb.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, I started to blend the two at a certain point as well.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 17, 2011)

lobee said:


> I think that was very deliberate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler



Leo's character has to go back to get Watanabe at the end, which is also shown at the beginning. Like the man says, watch it again with these things in mind and it should make sense





The Reverend said:


> I was arguing with my friend about the scene in which Leonardo comes across his wife killing his kids. Then my brother walked in and informed me that I was blending Shutter Island with Inception. I felt dumb.



Why did you feel dumb? They are very similar movies! DiCaprio was quoted as saying they are more or less the same film. I agree.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Why did you feel dumb? They are very similar movies! DiCaprio was quoted as saying they are more or less the same film. I agree.



He said that?  I felt dumb because I was somehow trying to say that at the end of the movie, you don't see the top fall over because it doesn't matter, he's home. I don't know how dead kids tie in to that, but I was trying to seem like I completely understood it after watching it only once before.

I like the cinematography in Shutter Island more, I think. The two movies are really quite similar, which is fine with me since they're both amazing flicks.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I remember reading somewhere that he said that. 



Spoiler



Both films revolve a guy who doesn't know what's going on and he keeps seeing his dead wife, props to DiCaprio for not giving both the same performance.



I thought I entirely understood until I watched it the second time... then at the end of viewing #2 I realised I was 97% up to speed with what was going on 

The cinematography in Shutter Island is just stunning though, one of my top films of last year


----------



## Bobo (Jan 19, 2011)

Watched last night...very cool. Yet seemed to fall from the hype a bit, but I thought that may be on me. With the 2nd watch as some of you are saying, I think more of the themes and ideas will sink in more (do I need to dream for that?). Just too bad I gotta find another 2.5 hrs to do it again lol.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 20, 2011)

Saw it last night. Holy shit awesome movie...

And holy shit awesome soundtrack... wow...



Spoiler



Oh yeah. How do we know if the whole movie wasn't a dream? I mean, can you remember how it got started? The beginning meets with the end and the middle doesn't explain that much. What if Saito sent Cobb one level deeper into a dream in which the mission was a success and he's living with his children?


----------

